# Fur as nesting metrial?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Has anyone tryed uding animal fur as bedding for mice? Dog to be spersific. My girl goes through 2 moults a year and ive started to collect her fur to use in in winter for the mice but wondering if it will be ok to use, i dont see why not as i dont use anything in her fur. But thought id better ask just incase.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never done is personally but I'd imagine it would be fine. A mouse in the wild would use whatever appropriate materials it came across and I'm sure fur of any sort would be popular. The only thing I would be cautious of would be using it shortly after a routine flea treatment, but other than that I would give it a go (in very small amounts to begin with) and just see what happens and how they react! 
Will be very interested to hear how it works out for you if you do decide to try it as both my dogs and cat have extremely wooly/downy undercoats and if the mice liked it, it would be nice to be able to give them the extra variety


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Whenever I saw other people ask about using fur and such, the replies were almost always no.
The reasoning was for the babies/pinkies but I spose it could also apply to older mice, it could get wrapped around their little feet and such and cut off circulation.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

short fur I wouldn't be too worried about, the risk would be pretty minimal...but wooly curly and/or long fur could be pretty risky in that respect.

Oddly enough I recently had a texel bub almost lose a foot b/c his MOTHER'S (also texel) hair got wrapped around his foot.......


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Stina said:


> but wooly curly and/or long fur could be pretty risky in that respect.


Thats what I meant, sorry, with fur I seem to automatically think wooly like a long cat coat or a samoyed dog or.. a highland coat. Long.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I didn't even think about using it with babies, more as some kind of enrichment for the adults but I can see what you mean about long fur possibly posing a risk. None of the fur that I could use is more than about 2cm though so I would still be happy to give it a trial with my older ones


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, think ill stick with giving it to the adults only and maby cut it as well. Ill watie untill it get cold as its getting wuite warm in the shed at the moment.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

i was thinking the same thing a while ago.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I use my cat's hair after I've furminated him. I dump it in the boxes and it gets squirrelled away overnight into beds!


----------

